# Show us your BIG Tropheus....



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

*How Big do Tropheus get? What size do you have and what Varient?*​
4"+838.10%5"+628.57%6"+733.33%7"+00.00%


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've seen pictures and videos of what looked like large Tropheus. I have heard they get about 5". My Duboisi were about 3-4 inches when I traded them for the Bemba Orange Flames, which are arond 3" now. Just wondering what to expect with 40 fish in a 100 gallon...... :wink:

Show us some pics please!!


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

All the species profiles say 5.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

bearded lab said:


> All the species profiles say 5.


Is that 5" SL or 5" TL? :wink:


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

I have seen multiple variants over 6 inches including Dubs, Ujiji, Annectens, and several others. My RR colony has a few fish in the 5"+ range.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you Gene. That is the type of info I'm looking for. Now I want to see pics...lol


----------



## Gene D (May 31, 2010)

Floridagirl said:


> Thank you Gene. That is the type of info I'm looking for. Now I want to see pics...lol


This is all I have on my new laptop. The old one crashed and I wasnt able to retrieve any pictures. Both of these are in the 6" nieghborhood. I will have to take some more of my Alpha male.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice! I sometimes miss my Duboisi Karliani, but trading 15 of them for 40 Bembas was too good of a deal...although I'm hoping the Bembas will color up more with time.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> bearded lab said:
> 
> 
> > All the species profiles say 5.
> ...


I just saw this. :lol: I think most in the U.S. use Total Length. Yes, the tails count. Just a way to sell fishies faster, IMO.


----------



## hazard (Apr 6, 2003)

I had a kala male that was 6" and the females were 5".

I think the bottom fish was the big male that I had
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1873


----------



## Asami (Aug 9, 2011)

My moliro that is always trying to breed like crazy!

http://imageshack.us/f/51/troph.jpg/


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Kind of an old thread but I will play.

About the biggest I have next to the Bemba thats in there.

Red Rainbow Kasanga


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

A friend of mine has a WC group of duboisi that are easy 6".
An LFS in my area had a 2000g display tank with a variety of fish in it, there was a Duboisi in there that had to be at least 7-8"! The biggest troph I have ever seen in my life! I had a brichardi Ulwile male that was 5"+


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oddly enough the biggest Troph I have seen as a bunch are WC duboisi.
Only singles seem to get bigger in my tanks not groups.
Keeping em in groups seems to keep the size down IME.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I forgot about this old thread of mine. My current Ikolas are 4-5".


----------

